# Can a Mes run CM7 Nightly for a Fassy?



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

Title says it all... But can my mesmerize that is currently running CM7 EH09 stable run the nightly CM7 roms? Would you jus have to change a couple apn's for USCC? Or is there more to it then that?


----------

